# Galaxy Sear ILF riser [Review]



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

The limb bolt is beefier than the one of Tradtech Titan iii (#the left one), n even beefier than the one on Hoyt Excel (not in the pic).


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Review~

It is a cheap riser alright, but it is solidly made n the paint job exceeds Hoyt Excel way better.

Limb pockets are not flimsy n are machined correctly for smooth limbs installation/removal.

Grip is made with some sort of action wood n is not lightweight, no rattling not squishy whatsoever.

Limb bolts are very beefy n will not break, but the whole system does not have set screws to lock down the limb bolts. Instead it has some sort of counter sink washer nuts to gauge bottom out (non adjustable from what I see, dont wanna force strip anything)...So personally I will only use this rig fully turned in @ max poundage...But I don't think the bolts will come loose when turn out for lighter poundage (#No set screws is the only cut corner I can see on this rig so far).

Overall a very good hunting riser with cheapo price.


----------



## sheepdogreno (Sep 29, 2014)

Nice review! I almost picked on it these up but I wanted amo inserts for a quiver or bowfishing reel. Looks to be a sound beat around hunting riser for the price. Or perfect for someone wanting to dabble in ilf for the first time without blowing a lot of coin


----------



## GEREP (May 6, 2003)

Thanks for the review. Looks like an inexpensive, yet very functional hunting riser.

KPC


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

Good info, looks like a nice alternative for someone wanting to dip their toe in the traditional waters.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes, u probably can boomerang this thing n it won't break....It really got some mass into the body. 

I am pretty amazed by its tough paint job / n generally no flaws finishing.

I did play n handle a non Galaxy badged riser that looks 99% identical last year, the quality n feel on that one was no where near Sear.


----------



## TCL_123 (May 16, 2016)

I have one of the Big Rock Pharos ILF risers which looks very similar to the Sear. I don't have the most experience with ILF risers past a Warf and Excel but I quite like this one. It's enough adjustments for what I need and I really like the deflexed riser as well as the grip.

The only weird thing is that I tried shooting it with an elevated rest but kept on getting a crazy nock high flight, both with a flipper rest and a bear plastic rest. I built up the shelf with furniture pads and now it shots perfect bullet holes.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Yes, Big Rock Pharos is basically the same bow as Sear, if u have the non-root/brown color grip version sold in 2015-16.

I played with the brown color grip version (early version) without the Big Rock / Galaxy badge, the quality is quite bad, rattling grip n limb pocket has a different key hole cutout commonly found on all cheap Chinese ILF risers back in the days, installing/removing limbs are pain in the azzzz.

for the high flight, I believe its because of the radius shelf + the abit low single rest hole, so it may have fletching contact if ur nocking point is not set high enough = ur arrow is bumped twice (by the rest n by the shelf) upon release if ur fletching is oversized for that clearance.


So far, my set up with Hoyt hunter rest and factory xx75 tribute vanes, it does not have fletching contact on the shelf but u really need to install the rest at the top most position available for clearance.

the flipper rest that comes with the bow is junk, I did not use it, but the magnetic wire rest n modular off the shelf piece is actually quite good, but I have a bag of Hoyt Hunter rests in hand...so I decide to stick one on..so far so good.


----------



## Daniel L (Nov 23, 2013)

With Lancaster's name behind it, I think they've got more stringent quality levels. I've seen a Big Rock Pharos too... and it has issues like poorly made ILF fittings, and looks like the Lancaster / Galaxy version is a step up. Definitely very price point competitive!


----------



## Gregjlongbow (Jun 15, 2016)

Anyone compare this to the Chinese brands on eBay? Like the Jun Xing / JC Optimus? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

I just did cheers


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

you basically have a Junxing chinese riser there , when you buy these cheap risers check out alibaba and alibaba express you can buy the same model riser with limbs for only $200 , risers are only around $65.
https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/F162-CNC-Riser-ILF-Limbs-Long_60602146675.html


----------



## norton850 (Feb 4, 2010)

Gregjlongbow said:


> Anyone compare this to the Chinese brands on eBay? Like the Jun Xing / JC Optimus?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Junxing available in the same 17" and 19" and 21" models for $165 to $250 with limbs , just contact them and ask for them to sell you one complete , no need to buy just the riser 

https://www.alibaba.com/product-detail/Junxing-New-Archery-Recurve-Bow-for_60711280855.html


----------



## Brad Lehmann (Sep 4, 2010)

It appears to me that you can use a hex wrench to adjust the little brass plug in the limb bolt threads. It may have been put in with threadlocker at the factory. Set your tiller to where you want it, then snug the brass plug against the limb bolt to lock things down. My only note of concern is the small diameter of the bolt shaft. It looks pretty small in comparison to other ILF bolts. But, if it is a high enough grade bolt it should work quite well as that bolt is probably good for several hundred pounds of force.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Do not buy from aliexpress/tmall/taobao n alibaba (sellers on alibaba do not deal with small quantity buy - retail customer generally) ,I (well its actually my mate, I bought that one for him though) did that about 2 years ago from aliexpress, that riser has all sorts of flaws n finishing problem.

u pay cheaper but u are gambling on getting a bad or good one.

One example is, a Chinese made Decut Basha Pro riser u get from Alternative Sporting Services and from Chinese sellers are different, Chinese sellers sometime carry one without floating tiller bolt (parts from older model). However if u buy from large resellers, they pretty much make sure every one they sell is a good one....there is a reason why Galaxy brand is being sell more expensive on Lancaster, as u just don't have to guess.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Brad Lehmann said:


> It appears to me that you can use a hex wrench to adjust the little brass plug in the limb bolt threads. It may have been put in with threadlocker at the factory. Set your tiller to where you want it, then snug the brass plug against the limb bolt to lock things down. My only note of concern is the small diameter of the bolt shaft. It looks pretty small in comparison to other ILF bolts. But, if it is a high enough grade bolt it should work quite well as that bolt is probably good for several hundred pounds of force.


I guess the same, but its pretty tight n that brass set screw's hex size is larger than the one on limb bolts......I always turn in my limb bolts all the way without tillering anyway, so it doesn't really bother me.

about the bolt shaft size ~ the larger one in the pic is actually from Sear, the smaller one is from my Tradtech Titan iii...So the shaft on Sear is infact the largest one among all my ILF rigs ~ comparing with Tradtech n Hoyt Excel.


----------



## biblethumpncop (May 14, 2004)

Can you replace the brass plug with a stainless set screw? Then adjust limbs to the proper weight/tiller and run the set screw against the limb bolt?


----------



## BladePD (Sep 22, 2017)

Been looking at picking one of these up from Lancaster for my first dip into an ilf recurve.


----------



## kentsabrina (Aug 23, 2017)

Brad Lehmann said:


> It appears to me that you can use a hex wrench to adjust the little brass plug in the limb bolt threads. It may have been put in with threadlocker at the factory. Set your tiller to where you want it, then snug the brass plug against the limb bolt to lock things down. My only note of concern is the small diameter of the bolt shaft. It looks pretty small in comparison to other ILF bolts. But, if it is a high enough grade bolt it should work quite well as that bolt is probably good for several hundred pounds of force.


"updated" 

I now confirm the brass screws were indeed held by thread lock, by breaking them free, they can be moved back n forward to lock tiller, cheers


----------

